# Billing complications from 17110 within global period



## JesseL (Aug 12, 2014)

I pretty sure we can't bill separate E/M for complications during CPT 17110's ten day global but this patient came back twice within the ten day global so I want to make sure if I really can't bill for it.

The patient had cryosurgery for a wart on the finger and the patient came back twice during the global because she has a skin infection from the procedure.

Can I bill a separate EM with modifier 24 or is this included with the 10 day global and I cant bill for it?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 12, 2014)

Complications like an infection is considered part of global


----------



## JesseL (Aug 13, 2014)

figured as much


----------

